# Sister gets new Lexus IS, thoughts + pics



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

My sister just got a 2007 Lexus IS 250 with nav, 18s, xenons, leather, and wood. I took some pics of her car with the BMWs in our family (Dad: '06 750Li; Me: '03 325i) and will give you a short review of it after spending some time behind the wheel. It's no BMW, but this car is pretty tricked out and aggressive.


























































































*My Thoughts*

Somewhat disappointing to drive. I expected it to have more pickup than my 325. Lacks of the low-end pep and engine noise of my BMW in sport mode. Once you got to highway speeds, it had decent power, but the engine was too muted and lacked grunt. I joked it sounded like a dishwasher or something.

The steering-mounted paddle shifters get in your way to seeing the windshield wiper controls and are gimmicky. The steering wheel felt like some kind of synthetic fake leather. No where near as meaty or luxurious as my M3 wheel. And what's with the cheap plastic covers for buttons that don't exist in this configuration to the left of the driver?

The ride is smoother than mine, which is to be expected. It is a Lexus, after all. Feels nimble, I love the side mirrors (sports car style). Rear seat is even tighter than the 325. Stereo is better, even without the premium one.

Doesn't require a key, like BMW's Comfort Access. Neat touch: gauges are all electronic. When you turn the car on, the gauges appear from empty black and the speedometer zooms all the way up and back.

Overall: 7.5/10. Love the gadgets and technology (this is where it blows away mine), but it can't match the true driving experience and feel of the BMWs.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

It looks like Lexus has issues figuring out where to put the window switches just like BMW on the E9x. It looks weird having to reach around the door pull to get to the switch.:dunno:

And I agree about the faux cover plates. Never seen anything more tacky and I am shocked they do it in a Lexus. :eeps:

Overall a nice looking car though. :thumbup:


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice whips!! If I have to chose, I'll get IS250. She should have got the IS350.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Strange, I didn't see any pictures of your sister.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Jever said:


> Strange, I didn't see any pictures of your sister.


LOL.... njames are we going to have to put a NOT WORK SAFE title on this thread...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

P.S. IMO the IS250 is WAAAYYY underpowered for this segment....I'll take the 325i anyway. Been the Lexus route (notice the big gap in previously owned BMW's) and I didn't like it.....Good looking car though most Lexus' are very plain vanilla and Camry like...Hmmm.....I wonder why :thumbdwn:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

For aggressive drivers the IS line doesn't even enter the equation. It's pretty far behind the G35 and 3 series (e46 and e90). I drove an IS350 and found it to be anything but a car I'd buy.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

My sister is hardly the aggressive driver. I would never own a Lexus, but I can still compliment it on its good points. Anyway, the main reason we went Lexus was everyone had German cars for years and wanted something new (already had two BMWs and a Mercedes, and owned an Audi and BMW before that).


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

mjames said:


> My sister is hardly the aggressive driver. I would never own a Lexus, but I can still compliment it on its good points. Anyway, the main reason we went Lexus was everyone had German cars for years and wanted something new (already had two BMWs and a Mercedes, and owned an Audi and BMW before that).


Did you move? I could've sworn you used to live in Vienna...


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

swchang said:


> Did you move? I could've sworn you used to live in Vienna...


Yep, used to live in Vienna. I remember seeing you in a parking lot there once. My car's gone through some changes since then...


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

The car looks really nice in white:thumbup: Congrats on your sister's car. My sister bough the new Lexus IS 350 recently and she is quite happy with it. For a lady either the IS250 or 350 is more then enough. It offers luxury and either one of the cars can cruise at 100 MPH all day long which is more then what your average lady will drive at.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

mjames said:


> Yep, used to live in Vienna. I remember seeing you in a parking lot there once. My car's gone through some changes since then...


Yes, it would appear so. :thumbup:


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

I use to like the styling of the new IS' when they came out. But the more I see them, the more I'm glad I've never been a Lexus guy. The rear end is horrible. It reminds me a stand alone freezer, that bumper is way too big. The interior is okay, but not great imo. It actually makes me appreciate the interior or the E90/92 which I use to not really care for.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

geez what's the annual mulch bill for that property?


----------

